# Keen to start learning Krav Maga



## Nat Stringer (Apr 5, 2016)

I'm pretty keen to start learning Krav Maga, i've read quite a but about it and have been lurking my local gym called Urban Kombat which looks pretty great. What does everyone think about the gym or leaning Krav Maga in general? Positives/negatives? I'm a 24 y/o male if that helps.

www.urbankombat.com.au/ is their site.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Apr 5, 2016)

They say some of the normal rhetoric about Krav that I have some issues with. However, I see nothing wrong based on the website, and no red flags. From the instructors experience, and what he says about how they run each class, I would definitely check it out if it was in my neighborhood. Especially at that price, it would definitely be worth going to if you can make the classes (This is with the assumption that since you've been lurking there, you like the atmosphere).


----------

